# in het overige programma-aanbod



## Matron

Hi,

I'm trying to translate and understand this phrase in the context of the passage below (Art. 3.8(2) media Act). 

There is an English translation on the Dutch Media Authority website here (page 3) which translates Art. 3.8(2) as: "_With due observance of this section, programme broadcasts consisting of the coverage or rendition of sports events may by exception entail that individual advertising or teleshopping announcements *are moved to other programme broadcasts*_"

But literally it translates as: "_With due observance of this section, isolated/ individual advertising or teleshopping announcements can be placed in programmes consisting of the coverage or the display of sporting events and in *the other/ remainder of the programme by way of exception*_"

Added to this in the Dutch Media Guidelines (Art. 6 here) on this article is states: "_Het plaatsen van afzonderlijke reclame- of telewinkelboodschappen in het overige programma-aanbod op grond van artikel 3.8, tweede lid, van de wet is mogelijk, mits de frequentie beperkt blijft tot maximaal twee maal per uur"
_
So, I'm just trying to understand what is going on!? So normally (as per Art. 3.8(1) TV commercials should appear in blocks - no more than 12 mins/hr. But as an exception programmes which cover / show sporting events can show isolated ads... how does other/ remainder of programme come into it??? 

As always, any help greatly appreciated. 

Dutch Media Act here
Art. 3.8:

Het programma-aanbod op een programmakanaal bestaat voor ten hoogste twaalf minuten per uur uit reclame- of telewinkelboodschappen.
Met inachtneming van deze afdeling kunnen in het programma-aanbod bestaande uit het verslag of de weergave van sportevenementen afzonderlijke reclame- of telewinkelboodschappen worden geplaatst en in het overige programma-aanbod bij uitzondering.


----------



## eno2

Verwonderd, moest ik het  gebruik van 'afdeling' hier even checken en inderdaad het betekent (afgescheiden) 'onderdeel'...



> 1 het afdelen of afgedeeld worden= verdeling (1), indeling 2 elk van de delen waarin een samenhangend geheel is afgedeeld, bv. een hoofdstuk in paragrafen


DVD
Of dit?



> 13 groep gelijksoortige of op eenzelfde onderwerp betrekking hebbende zaken als deel van een groter geheel



Ik snap het de bedoeling van 'afdeling' niet goed.

Mijn eerste reactie was dat 'beperking' moest bedoeld zijn. 

I had to check the use and meaning of 'afdeling' here, because I didn't understand it in this context,  my first reaction being  that it had to be 'beperking'.


----------



## Matron

Yes - it is referring to "this section" - as in s. 3.8 - and is an exception to s. 3.8(1)... I'm struggling with the reference to "other programme" whether it is moved to other programme or the remainder of the sports programme.... any ideas?


----------



## eno2

I don't know why they use  an /
Other/remainder is confusing.

To me it means you can exceptionally allow  publicity in the remainder of the program (the part that isn't sports)

I would like a Dutch speaker to comment on the use & significance of 'afdeling' here.


----------



## bibibiben

Individual advertising or teleshopping announcements are allowed to appear in programmes consisting of the coverage or the display of sporting events. It's understood that this will occur on a regular basis. Individual advertising or teleshopping announcements may appear in other types of program as well, but only exceptionally so. 'Non-sports programs' broadcast on NPO 1, NPO 2 and NPO3 are hardly ever interrupted by commercials, you see.

If my interpretation is to be considered correct, I must say I would have preferred a slightly different wording:

Met inachtneming van deze afdeling kunnen in het programma-aanbod bestaande uit het verslag of de weergave van sportevenementen afzonderlijke reclame- of telewinkelboodschappen worden geplaatst en, _bij uitzondering_, _ook _in het overige programma-aanbod.


----------



## Matron

bibibiben said:


> Individual advertising or teleshopping announcements are allowed to appear in programmes consisting of the coverage or the display of sporting events. It's understood that this will occur on a regular basis. Individual advertising or teleshopping announcements may appear in other types of program as well, but only exceptionally so. 'Non-sports programs' broadcast on NPO 1, NPO 2 and NPO3 are hardly ever interrupted by commercials, you see.
> 
> If my interpretation is to be considered correct, I must say I would have preferred a slightly different wording:
> 
> Met inachtneming van deze afdeling kunnen in het programma-aanbod bestaande uit het verslag of de weergave van sportevenementen afzonderlijke reclame- of telewinkelboodschappen worden geplaatst en, _bij uitzondering_, _ook _in het overige programma-aanbod.



Ah! makes sense now! Many thanks bibibiben... so I assume Art. 6 in the Explanation Guidelines (below) is referring to those other types of programme - only 2 isolated ads per hour?

Dutch Media Guidelines (Art. 6 here) "_Het plaatsen van afzonderlijke reclame- of telewinkelboodschappen in het overige programma-aanbod op grond van artikel 3.8, tweede lid, van de wet is mogelijk, mits de frequentie beperkt blijft tot maximaal twee maal per uur"_


----------



## bibibiben

Matron said:


> Ah! makes sense now! Many thanks bibibiben... so I assume Art. 6 in the Explanation Guidelines (below) is referring to those other types of programme - only 2 isolated ads per hour?



Yes, it's referring to those other types of programme, but I can't remember the last time a regular programme broadcast on NPO 1, NPO 2 or NPO 3 was interrupted by isolated advertising. It must be an extremely rare event.


----------



## Matron

bibibiben said:


> Yes, it's referring to those other types of programme, but I can't remember the last time a regular programme broadcast on NPO 1, NPO 2 or NPO 3 was interrupted by isolated advertising. It must be an extremely rare event.



Thank you! Really helpful.


----------

